# مين قال ان البريمافيرا بيعمل كاش فلو؟



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (16 نوفمبر 2009)

اتسأل باستعجاب من يؤكد لنا ويعطنا مثال بالبريمافيرا لأى كاش فلو


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (17 نوفمبر 2009)

طبعا بريمافيرا مش بيعمل 
Cash Flow
بيعمل
BCWS & BCWP


----------



## kelo (17 نوفمبر 2009)

بون شكك بيعطى كاش فلو


----------



## وليدباسلامه (17 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن تشرح bcws & bcwp يا أخ عبدالقادر


----------



## Elassal (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*وجهات نظر*



عبدالقادر حجاج قال:


> طبعا بريمافيرا مش بيعمل
> Cash Flow
> بيعمل
> BCWS & BCWP



اختلف معك يا عبد القادر ممكن ان يعطي cash flow و ذلك عن طريق الresource curve و لكن ستكون عملية مرهقة جدا و متابعة المشروع ستكون اكثر ارهاقا.


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*معنى الكاش فلو*

الاخ الفاضل العسال احب ان اوضح لك شىء وهو معنى الكاش فلو هو دخل وخرج income &outcomeوالبريمافيرا يعطى خرج فقط outcome ااى المصروف بالفعل ac أاو المخطط صرفة سواء مخطط حسب البرنامج الزمنى pv او المخطط صرفة لقيمة الاعمال المنفذة بالفعل ev والجميع يندرك تحت بند الخرج outcome ولايوجد دخل بالموضع incomeلذلك البريمافيرا بعيد تماما عن الكاش فلو لانة بيعمل خرج فقط او انت ممكن تعتبر دة نص كاش فلو ويمكنك التأكد من المعلومة من شركة بريمافيرا نفسها وابلاغى بالنتائج حيث يشرفنى النقاش معك ومع اى عضو يبحث عن المعلومة الصحيحة ويصححها للاخرون وجزى الله الجميع خيرا


----------



## م الفا (18 نوفمبر 2009)

البريمافيرا يعمل cash flow وذلك بين ماتم تخطيطه ومعنى تخطيطه اذا تحدثنا عن التمويل فالتمويل المطلوب لتنفيذ مشروع ما يتم حجزه وتحديد مصادره قبل البدء بالمشروع وعند البدء بتنفيذ المشروع يتم اخذ الدفعة المقدمة فى بداية المشروع ويتم استلام قيمة المستخلصات الشهرية طبقا لتقدم سير العمل بالمشروع فبالنسبة للمقاول عليه تمويل المشروع طوال فترة المشروع وفى المقابل يقوم بتحصيل قيمة الاعمال التى تم تنفيذها 
اذا هناك مباغ يتم صرفها من قبل المقاول ومبالغ يتم تحصيلها من قبل المقاول وفى بدايات المشروع تكون المبالغ المحصلة اكثر (فى حالة وجود دفعة مقدمة) ومع تقدم المشروع على المقاول تدبير مبالغ للتمويل وفى نهاية المشروع يتم تحصيل مبالغ (ماتم خصمه لاعمال الاستلام والتشغيل وكذلك النسبة المخصومه لضمان حسن التنفيذ).
اذا يتم رسم s curve الخاص بالمبالغ المنصرفه و كذلك s curve الخاص بالمبالغ المحصلة ويظهر ذلك فى البريمافيرا بما يسمى القيمة المخططة (PV) والقيمة المكتسبة (EV).
وبهذه الطريقة نحصل على (CASH FLOW)للمشروع


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*المشكلة بفهم الكاش فلو مش بالبريمافيرا*

الاخوة الى بيعتقدود ان البريمافيرا بيعمل كاش فلو اعتقد مشكلتهم مش بفهم البريمافيرا انما بفهم اساسيات الكاش فلو والله أعلم


----------



## م الفا (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على تعليقكم


----------



## mena01234 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

تحياتي للجميع
في البداية انا اتفق مع الزميل خالد كمال ان البريمافيرا مجهزة اساسا لاعطاء cash-out و مشتقاته من ev, pv الا انني استخدم احيانا طريقة "ملتوية" للتغلب على هذه المشكلة ساوضحها فيما يلي:
اود في البداية ان نتفق على ما يلي: 
•	ما سوف اتحدث عنه هو "value of work done" و ليس "cash-in" و سوف اوضح طريقة الربط بينهما لاحقا.
•	قمت بتنفيذ هذه الطريقة على P3و سوف اوضح في النهاية تنفيذها على P6
الخطوات
1.	ادخال الموارد من مواد و عمالة و معدات .... الخ (خرج) على قاموس الموارد ثم توزيعها على الانشطة
2.	يراعى ادخال cost account category لكل مورد M=material, L=Labour, E=Equipment ........, 
3.	يتم ادخال بنود مقايسة الاعمال على قاموس الموارد ثم توزيعها على الانشطة
4.	ادخال cost account category لجميع لبنود المقايسة I=cash-in
5.	من المسار (tools, tabular reports, cost, tabular) يمكن اصدار تقارير للكاش فلو الخارج Low Value of Cost Account – NQ - ???????????i
6.	يمكن اصدار تقارير value of work done عن طريق Low Value of Cost Account – EQ - ???????????i
7.	يتم التعامل مع تقرير value of work done من خلال الاكسل لتوضيح الاشتراطات التعاقدية لصرف المستحقات من حيث مدة الصرف و الاستقطاعات الواجبة و الدفعات المقدمة ...... الخ و بهذا نكون قد وصلنا الى الكاش فلو الداخل

في P6 من الممكن اضافة resource code لتحل محل الـ cost account category لتصنيف الموارد بين الداخل و كل تصنيفات الخارج.

انا اتفق ايضا مع الزميل العسال ان هذه الخطوات من الممكن ان تتم من خلال الـ resource curve & resource lag الا ان الموضوع كما قال سيكون مرهق للغاية.

يعيب هذه الطريقة ان Budget cost للنشاط تظهر ارقام مضللة حيث تقوم بتجميع جميع الموارد الداخلة و الخارجة سويا.​


----------



## ابوهاني (2 ديسمبر 2009)

mena01234 قال:


> تحياتي للجميع
> في البداية انا اتفق مع الزميل خالد كمال ان البريمافيرا مجهزة اساسا لاعطاء cash-out و مشتقاته من ev, pv الا انني استخدم احيانا طريقة "ملتوية" للتغلب على هذه المشكلة ساوضحها فيما يلي:
> اود في البداية ان نتفق على ما يلي:
> •	ما سوف اتحدث عنه هو "value of work done" و ليس "cash-in" و سوف اوضح طريقة الربط بينهما لاحقا.
> ...



شكرا على الشرح وارجو وضع مثال إن أمكنك ذلك...........
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## dica1011 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

السادة الأخوة المهندسين المحترمين 
هذة المشكلة بكل سهولة محددة المهام والتنفيذ فى ms project 2010 وغيرة من أصدارات ويمكن الحصول على نتائج جيدة 
ولتكن دعوتى هذة لدراسة الأصدار الجديد من بروجيكت 2010 أعتقد ان الفرق زال تماما بينة وبين أصدارات البريمافيرا
وعموما تعليق المهندس مينا جيد جدا وهو أقصى مايمكن الحصول علية بأستخدام برايمافيرا


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (30 أبريل 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء
اذا مكانش البرامفيرا بيعمل كاش فلو طيب ايه اللى بيعمل الكاش فلو جدول الضرب يعنى ولا ايه


----------



## the poor to god (30 أبريل 2010)

طبعا ممكن يطلع cash flow وهذا بين revenue و out وذلك عن طريق شىء كثير من الاخوة لا يعرفون الاستفادة منه البريمفيرا تستطيع تعمل حاجات كثير اوى بس انت فكر شوية على سبيل المثال الموضوع محل النقاش ممكن عمله عن طريق expense tape هذا الامر شيق جدا ولا يتم الاستفادة منه كثيرا وايه المشكله انك تعمل نسخة وتسميها invoice ونشتغل عليها مع كل مستخلص شهرى ومن ال resource curve ترسم كمان فى حالة اختيار expense فقط وتعطى نتائج رائعة


----------



## Ahmed Salman 1966 (19 يونيو 2010)

Of course you can get Cash flow from Primavera, Cash flow means money distributed over time. create two resouces (Cash IN - Cash OUT) and simply load cash out (expenses) to the reasonable activit(ies) and also load cash in (expected invoices) to the specific activities

then view a graph showing both resouces in one graph, you will get a dynamic cash flow (moves as the schedule moves) 
best wishes.


----------



## محمد حسبو2010 (19 يونيو 2010)

يا جماعة البريمافيرا بيعمل الكاش فلو وال اس كيرف
وذلك عن طريق ال
activity and resources spreadsheets , profile
also by future bucket periods and values
you can adjust the cash flow to be per month or by week or by hour


----------



## محمد حسبو2010 (19 يونيو 2010)

مع احترامي للاخ العزيز dica
لا يوجد مقارنة بين البريمافيرا والمايكروسوفت 2010
فهذا له استخدام وهذا له استخدام


----------



## magnum1272003 (20 يونيو 2010)

أظن أن الأمر سيحل بدون شك عند وضع كل واحد رأيه عن طريق مثال بالصور من البرنامج وينتهي الأمر


----------



## Ammar Al-Saket (20 يونيو 2010)

محمد حسبو2010 قال:


> مع احترامي للاخ العزيز dica
> لا يوجد مقارنة بين البريمافيرا والمايكروسوفت 2010
> فهذا له استخدام وهذا له استخدام


 
أخي العزيز محمدالسلام عليكم؛ ممكن تشرح أكثر، ما هي استخدامات كل من البريمافيرا والمايكروسوفت برأيك؟


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (23 يونيو 2010)

*خد رأى شركة بريمافيرا نفسها*

الاخوة الى مصممين ان البؤيمافيرا بيعمل كاش فلو ظنا منهم ان الكاش فلو هو توزيع اجمالى ميزانية المشروع على عدد الاشهر مثلا اقول لهم ببساطة 
ارسل رسالة لشركة بريمافيرا واسالهم لكيفية عمل الكاش فلو (بمفهومة الصحيح) وشوف رد الشركة اية 
واتمنى اكون غلطان للمرة الثانية حتى اتعلم من جميع الاخوة وربنا يبارك لنا جميعنا بعلمنا المتواضع


----------



## الأسد الجريح (23 يونيو 2010)

خالد كمال قال:


> الاخوة الى مصممين ان البؤيمافيرا بيعمل كاش فلو ظنا منهم ان الكاش فلو هو توزيع اجمالى ميزانية المشروع على عدد الاشهر مثلا اقول لهم ببساطة
> ارسل رسالة لشركة بريمافيرا واسالهم لكيفية عمل الكاش فلو (بمفهومة الصحيح) وشوف رد الشركة اية
> واتمنى اكون غلطان للمرة الثانية حتى اتعلم من جميع الاخوة وربنا يبارك لنا جميعنا بعلمنا المتواضع



المشكلة أن أنت عايز تقنع واحد بيعمل حاجة بقاله 5 سنين

أن هو خلال الفترة ده كان بيعمل حاجة غير اللي هو بيعملها


----------



## magnum1272003 (23 يونيو 2010)

يا باش مهندسين اعملوا اللي عايزينه وصوروه صورة وارفعوها يوضح من خلالها يعني مثال على كلامكم واحنا نقارن ونعرف إذا كان هو كاش فلوو ولا لآ


----------



## kdonia2000 (1 يوليو 2010)

كيفية رسم s curve في البريمافيرا 3


----------



## dica1011 (2 يوليو 2010)

p6 can do it easy its in the print menu
and if you need to do it in the perfet way you have to use msproject 2010 can give you the earned value


----------



## kaplan (7 يوليو 2010)

bcws تعنى budget cost woek seceduled أما bcwp فتعنى budget cost work performed يعنى الفرق بين ميزانية العمل وقت اعداد السعر وبعد ذلك يبدا العمل فيتم حساب الميزانية الفعلية للعمل ويم عمل كونترول لمعرفة هل البند يتم تنفيذه وفقا للبدجت ام تم تجاوزه وهذا موضوع لاعلاقة له بالكاش فلو بالبرامفيرا او غيرها ولكنه نوع من الكوست كونترول وهو موضوع كبير


----------



## محمد حسبو2010 (8 يوليو 2010)

يا جماعة ال P6 بيعمل كل حاجة في ال project management
سواء الكاش فلو كجدول او منحني او خطة انفاق شهرية او اسبوعية او حتي يومية
يا ريت بس اللي عاوز سؤال يتفضل وانا تحت امركم


----------



## الكرك (11 يوليو 2010)

لماذا لا نستطيع تعيين سعر للبيع وسعر للشراء وبالتالي in & out من خلال تخصيص sell1 & sell2 of 5 sell


----------



## مجدي قديحة (13 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا النقاش الممثمر


----------



## مجدي قديحة (13 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا النقاش المثمر


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (13 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا
اولا لا ينبغى من الزميل خالد كمال التهكم و استهجان معلومات بعض الزملاء فمن يريد تداول و نشر العلم لا يستصغر فهم الاخرين بل يبين لهم و يزيدهم من الذى افاض الله عليه به
ثانيا الكاش فلو هو الفرق بين الدخل و المصروفات و للزميل محمود الطحاوى عضو المنتدى ملف رائع يشرح هذا الامر جزاه الله خيرا و نفعه و الجميع بالعلم النافع
ثالثا البريمافيرا كما شرح الكثيرين يمكنك جعله يخرج لك كل ما تريد قد تحتال للامر احيانا و لكن النتائج لا تكون معبره اكثر كما ينبغى الا اذا اسقطناها باستخدام الاكسل و هذا لا يعيب البرنامج 
رابعا المقارنه بين البريمافيرا و بروجكت و ان كل واحد له استخدامات امر غير منطقى لأن لكل برنامج اسلوبه و مفرداته التى يسهل لكل منا استخدامها حسب طريقته و المشروع الذى يديره
هذا و الله اعلم
http://www.4shared.com/document/tK5B2tF8/Cash_Flow.html


----------



## محمد حسبو2010 (13 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا ابو فدوى ويمني يسلم فمك


----------

